#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - Fatal Diving Accident Caught on Tape

## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Fatal Diving Accident Caught on Tape*
(click here to watch and comment)



*Fatal Diving Accident Caught on Tape* (5 min 55 sec)
Uploaded on 4th January 2011 at 12:20 PM by FaaDoO-Engineer
Crashes/Accidents Videos - YouTube

Video taped by Yuri Lipski who died in a diving accident in the "Blue Hole", Dahab, Egypt at 28.4.2000.
The video shows rare footage taken by Yuri's camera, analyzed by specialists.

Since 1968, more than 100 divers lost their lives at this mysterious place.

R.I.P Yuri

*Tags:* fatal accident

*Fatal Diving Accident Caught on Tape*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: Media Library - world's most sorry fight Media Library - The most stupid man in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Media Library - Top 25 Catches of All Time Media Library - 6 sixes by gibbs Media Library - Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions

----------

